# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Anyone had any success applying Minoxidil once a day??

## Breaking Bald

I've been on Rogaine for about 3 months now, obviously it is way too early to see any results but I have not noticed any change yet, not even any shedding. 

So I was wondering if anyone has had any decent results with one application per day?? As I am doing.

----------


## WarLord

> I've been on Rogaine for about 3 months now, obviously it is way too early to see any results but I have not noticed any change yet, not even any shedding. 
> 
> So I was wondering if anyone has had any decent results with one application per day?? As I am doing.


 I have always used it only once a day during the whole 16+ years I have been on it. Twice a day would be insane. By the way, the recommendation to use it twice a day was based on the halflife of minoxidil in the blood, which is very short (something like 4-5 hours). In the skin, it is 22 hours. 

It is possible that some people must use it 2x daily to see results, but they are simply weaker responders. In this case, switching to 10&#37; once daily would be much more reasonable.

Personally, I have never regrown anything worthy of note on minoxidil, but I rate it very highly for its ability to maintain hair.

----------


## chrisis

I got my results with 1x application at night. I couldn't be bothered doing it in the morning.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

I use it twice a day.

I wouldn't be getting the thickening of hairs i'm getting now if I was only using it once a day.

----------


## Breaking Bald

Thanks for the replies.

Chris - When did you start to see results?

WarLord - Do you think it helps to maintain everywhere on the ehad or just where you apply? 

Were you never tempted to apply it twice to get better results?

----------


## WarLord

> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Chris - When did you start to see results?
> 
> WarLord - Do you think it helps to maintain everywhere on the ehad or just where you apply? 
> 
> Were you never tempted to apply it twice to get better results?


 I have always applied it on the whole head (the areas normally affected by AGA) since I started in 1997, 3.5-4 ml at once. It would be very short-sighted to apply it only on thinning areas. 

Well, it has some systemic effects: I grow unusually long eyebrows and I must cut them from time to time, but this is a small price for the 16+ years' maintenance of my NW 1.5 hairline.  :Smile:  However, don't expect that minoxidil in the blood would do much. 

I have never really thought about using it twice a day. I can't imagine that I would apply it in the morning and that I would have oily hair during the rest of the day. That's really insane. And I know that it wouldn't help anyway, because in 2011 I experimented with 15&#37; minoxidil and I didn't regrow anything that would be worthy of note - only few thick hairs and few dozens of thin, lightly pigmented hairs that were of no cosmetic significance. In temples, even the strongest minoxidil solutions may not help much. It was only after the addition of anti-androgens that I experienced the first noticeable regrowth in my life.

----------


## chrisis

> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Chris - When did you start to see results?


 I'd say about 6 months after starting. Had a crazy shed that probably put me on the fast track to a hair transplant!

----------


## Breaking Bald

> I'd say about 6 months after starting. Had a crazy shed that probably put me on the fast track to a hair transplant!


 When did the shed start for you?

----------


## chrisis

Before Minoxidil:

http://imgur.com/a/O2Ryu

After (once a day application)



It shocks me how bad my hair was before minoxidil!

----------


## Breaking Bald

> I have always applied it on the whole head (the areas normally affected by AGA) since I started in 1997, 3.5-4 ml at once. It would be very short-sighted to apply it only on thinning areas. 
> 
> Well, it has some systemic effects: I grow unusually long eyebrows and I must cut them from time to time, but this is a small price for the 16+ years' maintenance of my NW 1.5 hairline.  However, don't expect that minoxidil in the blood would do much. 
> 
> I have never really thought about using it twice a day. I can't imagine that I would apply it in the morning and that I would have oily hair during the rest of the day. That's really insane. And I know that it wouldn't help anyway, because in 2011 I experimented with 15% minoxidil and I didn't regrow anything that would be worthy of note - only few thick hairs and few dozens of thin, lightly pigmented hairs that were of no cosmetic significance. In temples, even the strongest minoxidil solutions may not help much. It was only after the addition of anti-androgens that I experienced the first noticeable regrowth in my life.


 I guess I have been avoidiong applying it to healthy areas to prevent them from shedding, so I am just applying it to the crown and a little bit on the temples. Guess I just need to stick with it and see how it goes.

----------


## chrisis

Before Minoxidil:

http://imgur.com/a/O2Ryu

After (once a day application)



It shocks me how bad my hair was before minoxidil!

----------


## chrisis

I meant to add one post with before and after, but I somehow posted two.

You get the idea  :Smile:

----------


## Breaking Bald

That's quite an impressice difference Chris!! When did the shed occur for you?? I'm dreading that moment, if it happens.

----------


## chrisis

> That's quite an impressice difference Chris!! When did the shed occur for you?? I'm dreading that moment, if it happens.


 It happens about a month or two in and will continue for a fair few months. You will then have to wait for the new hair cycle to kick in, with (hopefully) invigorated hairs that are thicker and stronger.

----------


## Breaking Bald

Been almost 3 months for me and no shed  :Confused: 

Do you think it could still come?

----------


## chrisis

> Been almost 3 months for me and no shed 
> 
> Do you think it could still come?


 Hm, I think I was well into it by then. Not everyone sheds however, and I think generally mine is one of the better outcomes. Most can only look to maintain - maybe the shed only happens to those who are lucky enough to regrow.

----------


## Breaking Bald

> Hm, I think I was well into it by then. Not everyone sheds however, and I think generally mine is one of the better outcomes. Most can only look to maintain - maybe the shed only happens to those who are lucky enough to regrow.


 Guess we'll see eh! Anyway cheers for the input, if I see any results I'll post them  :Wink:  I'm going away to Poland tomorrow untill Wednesday, can't take the Rogaine with me so I hope 5 days without it won't matter too much?  :Confused:

----------


## chrisis

> Guess we'll see eh! Anyway cheers for the input, if I see any results I'll post them  I'm going away to Poland tomorrow untill Wednesday, can't take the Rogaine with me so I hope 5 days without it won't matter too much?


 Nah, I think it'll be fine! Just make sure you get back on it when you can. Enjoy Poland, always wanted to go. Good, cheap beer!

----------


## Breaking Bald

> Nah, I think it'll be fine! Just make sure you get back on it when you can. Enjoy Poland, always wanted to go. Good, cheap beer!


 Thanks man, can't wait!  :Wink:

----------


## StayThick

Chrisis, your hairloss is very similar to mine. Your hair texture looks very close to mine as well. It's my stubborn corners that are not responding to Minoxidil.

Didn't you go through a HT to fix this? How are your corners fairing now? I'm starting to think a transplant may be my only option at this point to fix my hairline.

----------


## chrisis

> Chrisis, your hairloss is very similar to mine. Your hair texture looks very close to mine as well. It's my stubborn corners that are not responding to Minoxidil.
> 
> Didn't you go through a HT to fix this? How are your corners fairing now? I'm starting to think a transplant may be my only option at this point to fix my hairline.


 Yeah, the minoxidil didn't succeed in bringing my corners back so I opted for surgery.

----------


## CurlyBird

I have been using 1x a day on the crown for 14 months and have had some regrowth and thickening. I have been using it on the rest for 6 months and have noticed minor thickening. This is along with nizoral 2&#37; 2x/ week. I would say that it does work for maintenance and some regrowth and thickening. It depends on how aggressive your case is, I can't imagine it is completely halting my loss.

----------


## mpb47

Once a day has been fine for me. BTW I honestly don't think minox can speed up mpb like some think. I do believe that it can "appear" to speed things up but there is a difference.

I say this because when my crown first began to to thin, it came on pretty fast. when I added 5 % I went through rapid growth/loss cycles. So at times it looked like thing were getting worse really fast. But the hair would regrow just as fast. The net result after about 1/5-2 years was I was still losing  and continued to do so till I added propecia.

----------


## WarLord

> I have been using 1x a day on the crown for 14 months and have had some regrowth and thickening. I have been using it on the rest for 6 months and have noticed minor thickening. This is along with nizoral 2&#37; 2x/ week. I would say that it does work for maintenance and some regrowth and thickening. It depends on how aggressive your case is, I can't imagine it is completely halting my loss.


 Isn't it an oxymoron? How can you continue to lose hair, when you observe thickening?

----------


## cs2257

> Yeah, the minoxidil didn't succeed in bringing my corners back so I opted for surgery.


 an important part to leave out from your initial post.


Just saying...

----------


## Henkeh91

I'm going to try 1x a day instead of twice a day. I've some white stains on my scalp and it's itching alot. Guess it's from the minoxidil

----------


## chrisis

> an important part to leave out from your initial post.
> 
> 
> Just saying...


 I hadn't had surgery in the 'after' photos here. The pics I posted are all related to minoxidil.

----------


## MING

> i have always used it only once a day during the whole 16+ years i have been on it. Twice a day would be insane. By the way, the recommendation to use it twice a day was based on the halflife of minoxidil in the blood, which is very short (something like 4-5 hours). In the skin, it is 22 hours. 
> 
> It is possible that some people must use it 2x daily to see results, but they are simply weaker responders. In this case, switching to 10&#37; once daily would be much more reasonable.
> 
> Personally, i have never regrown anything worthy of note on minoxidil, but i rate it very highly for its ability to maintain hair.


 hi do you experiecnce any side effects during the 16 years use , like black circle , puffy face  winkle ,  make you lool like years older than you actually are

----------


## WarLord

> hi do you experiecnce any side effects during the 16 years use , like black circle , puffy face  winkle ,  make you lool like years older than you actually are


 
I don't realize anything like that. Several months ago, one man guessed that I am 40. I am 41  :Smile:

----------


## MING

> i don't realize anything like that. Several months ago, one man guessed that i am 40. I am 41


 it just some people said those are the side effect of rogaine. I was a 7 years propecia user. Recently i experenced erection dyfuction . I was terrified. So now i swith to rogain. Man i really hope that it will help me to keep the hair i have that is all i ask for. Hair means  so much to me.without hair will destroy my life. I belive you know how it feels .  So do you have any side effect in alll these years ?

----------


## MING

Can you give a tip of how to apply it onece day . What i do right now is apply it at night and shampoo in the morning .  How do you apply ?thanks  


> i have always used it only once a day during the whole 16+ years i have been on it. Twice a day would be insane. By the way, the recommendation to use it twice a day was based on the halflife of minoxidil in the blood, which is very short (something like 4-5 hours). In the skin, it is 22 hours. 
> 
> It is possible that some people must use it 2x daily to see results, but they are simply weaker responders. In this case, switching to 10&#37; once daily would be much more reasonable.
> 
> Personally, i have never regrown anything worthy of note on minoxidil, but i rate it very highly for its ability to maintain hair.

----------


## WarLord

> it just some people said those are the side effect of rogaine. I was a 7 years propecia user. Recently i experenced erection dyfuction . I was terrified. So now i swith to rogain. Man i really hope that it will help me to keep the hair i have that is all i ask for. Hair means  so much to me.without hair will destroy my life. I belive you know how it feels .  So do you have any side effect in alll these years ?


 Look... Most of the "side effects" reported in the internet are hysterical screamings of neurotic hypochondriacs.

----------


## MING

Can you give a tip of how to apply it onece day . What i do right now is apply it at night and shampoo in the morning .BUT ACCORDING TO THE HALFLIFE OF 22 HOURS , IF I WASH IT OFF IN THE MORNING ,I ONLY GOT 8-12 HOURS . How do you apply ?thanks

----------


## MING

> Look... Most of the "side effects" reported in the internet are hysterical screamings of neurotic hypochondriacs.


 Can you give a tip of how to apply it onece day . What i do right now is apply it at night and shampoo in the morning .BUT ACCORDING TO THE HALFLIFE OF 22 HOURS , IF I WASH IT OFF IN THE MORNING ,I ONLY GOT 8-12 HOURS . How do you apply ?thanks

----------


## mark8

No, once 4 hours have passed it has absorbed into your skin, and the halflife is 22 hours in your skin.  So you can wash it off after a few hours without affecting that.

----------


## navi

Hey, Could you tell the technique to apply it, do you apply it with a dropper or sprayer?How to make sure that it gets into your scalp?

----------


## WarLord

> Can you give a tip of how to apply it onece day . What i do right now is apply it at night and shampoo in the morning .BUT ACCORDING TO THE HALFLIFE OF 22 HOURS , IF I WASH IT OFF IN THE MORNING ,I ONLY GOT 8-12 HOURS . How do you apply ?thanks


 Wash your hair. Wait, until it is moderately wet, then apply minoxidil. In the morning, your hair may look a bit greasy at first glance, but if you comb it, this appearance immediately disappears. 

I know that it is annoying to wash your hair every day, but it is certainly better than losing hair. Or you can cut your hair short. Then the greasiness of minoxidil will not be so apparent.

And I am using a sprayer, by the way.

----------


## mark8

I have a totally different approach.  I use the liquid, with a dropper, and only do it once a day... at night, when my head is dry.  Because I'm only doing it once a day I use significantly more than the normal amount.  I make sure to localize it in the right places.  It's not annoying, and nothing is greasy or apparent because by the morning it's completely dry.  I've had excellent growth with it.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Hm, I think I was well into it by then. Not everyone sheds however, and I think generally mine is one of the better outcomes. Most can only look to maintain - maybe the shed only happens to those who are lucky enough to regrow.


 I agree with this. I never get the shed people speak of, with any meds I try. And coincidentally I never get any regrowth, just thickening of existing hairs. I have never experienced a shed in my life while using fin or minox, I would welcome it with opened arms if it happened.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> I have a totally different approach.  I use the liquid, with a dropper, and only do it once a day... at night, when my head is dry.  Because I'm only doing it once a day I use significantly more than the normal amount.  I make sure to localize it in the right places.  It's not annoying, and nothing is greasy or apparent because by the morning it's completely dry.  I've had excellent growth with it.


 Does it get on your pillow? I just restarted minoxidil, I put it before bed, but don't go to sleep until I feel it's dried. I don't want it rubbing off on my pillow, and also as I move around maybe lay down face first momentarily and rub it all over my eyes.

----------


## mark8

> Does it get on your pillow? I just restarted minoxidil, I put it before bed, but don't go to sleep until I feel it's dried. I don't want it rubbing off on my pillow, and also as I move around maybe lay down face first momentarily and rub it all over my eyes.


 Yeah I'm sure it does.  I try to do it at least an hour or so before going to sleep, but havent always been successful.  It hasnt been a problem though.  I kinda feel like the tiny amount of minox that would rub off on the pillow really wont cause any issues.

----------


## navi

> Wash your hair. Wait, until it is moderately wet, then apply minoxidil. In the morning, your hair may look a bit greasy at first glance, but if you comb it, this appearance immediately disappears. 
> 
> I know that it is annoying to wash your hair every day, but it is certainly better than losing hair. Or you can cut your hair short. Then the greasiness of minoxidil will not be so apparent.
> 
> And I am using a sprayer, by the way.


 One more thing how do you part your hair to ensure that every part of your scalp receives minoxidil ? Do you start applying from the front or the back of the head?

----------

